# another swap quest..



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

ive done some search and its been very helpful. but i have some questions of my own.

Here's whats on my mind. let me know which one would u pick and why?
My car: 2002 QG equipped 1.8

#1 idea.. SR20DE swap. my question is does it bolt in directly? what year of the SR should i get/ does it matter? will the B15 with the SR with mods be faster than the B15 Se-Rs? if i do this swap i will turbo the engine later.

#2 idea.. QR25 swap.. does it bolt in directly?

#3 idea.. Turbo the QG18DE.. is there some? chimmike?

Thanks guys/girls


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

when someone answers would this information be the same for a 2004?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

punkmilhouse said:


> ive done some search and its been very helpful. but i have some questions of my own.
> 
> Here's whats on my mind. let me know which one would u pick and why?
> My car: 2002 QG equipped 1.8
> ...


If your going to do a swap, you might as well spend the 3-4g on a turbo. I'm not sure if mike is still selling his kits orn ot but you should check.


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

so you would suggest turbo'ing it instead of doing a swap?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

bouncyballs228 said:


> so you would suggest turbo'ing it instead of doing a swap?


I would, i mean for the money. You would be spending around 3-5g's for a swap. You might as well spend that for a turbo and get around 200whp on 7psi.


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

how much do u think it would cost for everything and installation


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not selling the kits anymore but I'd be happy to guide those seriously interested in the right direction in terms of parts to use and stuff.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'm not selling the kits anymore but I'd be happy to guide those seriously interested in the right direction in terms of parts to use and stuff.


There you go bouncyball


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

if u could give me direct links to everything and a checklist i would be greatly appreciated


----------



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

hey chimmike, so since ur not selling the kit anymore. Is there other aftermarket selling a kit? I think ill be doing the turbo QG but there is a doubt in me about this engine.. that is why i wanted the swap, because i dont think this engine can last long turboed. But i dont know anything bout QG so ill shut up. chimmike since u have tons of knowledge in the 1.8T what is the best way to start? my QG right now has 47K miles and its my daily driver and it will be, but i want it with more power (turbo). my question is @ 7psi how much whp will i get with a healty engine? and what 1/4 times will i hit? ( if possible to know). 
another question i have is do i have to rebuild the engine? and if i do, is there any forged parts out there for the QG that could handle turbo?
I guess what i want is to turbo my car, but iam scared that its gonna kill the engine pretty soon. 
hey bouncyballs228 for the 04 it would be the same, same engine. what are you going to do?
-thanks everyone.


----------



## bouncyballs228 (Dec 31, 2005)

i was looking to go turbo or swap


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no other companies will be making QG turbo kits.

let me dig up a thread I made somewhere else and paste it in the QG section, hold on.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Chimmike was the only company that sold it. Unless you pretty much did what he did. But the results showed, and were amazing. Wish I still had mine.


----------



## NissanGuyB13 (Dec 10, 2005)

hell go VQ35 and pull some serious power just search it, its been done and the car pulls like hell good luck on what ever u do......


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear Garret makes a turbo thats commonly used on 1.8 jettas and I saw a page in where someone used a garret turbo on a 1.8 sentra they called it PROJECT 1.8 I've tried searching for it but no dice.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

El Capitan said:


> I hear Garret makes a turbo thats commonly used on 1.8 jettas and I saw a page in where someone used a garret turbo on a 1.8 sentra they called it PROJECT 1.8 I've tried searching for it but no dice.


Lucky guy I found something else that might help.

http://www.turbochargedsentra.com/sentraturbokits.html


----------



## martinskeet (Oct 11, 2005)

El Capitan said:


> Lucky guy I found something else that might help.
> 
> http://www.turbochargedsentra.com/sentraturbokits.html



but isnt this chimmikes old site? and he doesnt sell the kits anymore right? ...well at least you can see what you need to turbo the 1.8


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

theres a sticky on turbocharging a 1.8 on the QG18 board and here's the address of the project qg18de turbo http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/qg18de.php


----------

